# P229 DAK to DA/SA



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

OK everyone I have decided to change my P229 DAK to DA/SA. After getting my P239 I really like the DA/SA action better.

I have the parts coming soon and I am going to attempt it myself. I downloaded a copy of the P226 armorer manual and will use that as a guide. I am mechanically inclined and have no fear of attempting this - just looking for any pointers or suggestions before diggin in.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know what parts you have coming and I am not mechanically inclined enough to do it myself. I am only posting because I hope you are getting parts that also give you the SRT. I have the SAS Gen 2 with it and it is amazingly short compared to other weapons I have shot. Anyway I hope you like the change you make to it and good luck doing it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. I purchased and installed the SRT already and you are right it is a nice addition. My P239 is SAS Gen II and I like it a lot.

Here's the parts list

•Decocking Lever
•Decocking Lever Spring
•Decocking Lever Bearing
•Hammer
•Hammer Strut Pin
•Hammer Reset Spring
•Hammer Strut
•Mainspring
•Safety Lever
•Sear
•Sear Spring
•Trigger Bar
•DA/SA Grips with Decocking Lever cutout

Of course I have everything now except the trigger bar - out of stock. Waiting for an E-mail.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I completed my project. Converted my DAK P229 to DA/SA.

Not too bad - the only tool I had to purchase was a 1/16" pin punch and the only problem I had was with the trigger bar. Part of the trigger bars purpose is to catch the hammer and cock it for DA. Well the trigger bar I purchased would not work. I ended up having to grind down the hammer catch portion of the trigger bar to make it work.

Maybe Sig is having the Chinese make their stamped parts now because that trigger bar sure did not meet specs.

This also gave me a chance to purchase Hogue rubber grips for it too so that is a plus. I like the feel of it and have to take it to the range soon to finish testing it out.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Thanks. I purchased and installed the SRT already and you are right it is a nice addition. My P239 is SAS Gen II and I like it a lot.
> 
> Here's the parts list
> 
> ...


how much was the total investment to convert it over?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

It ran right around $200 but I was going to get the grips any how.

Top Gun Supply was the source. Those folks are great and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

can you give me some more info on the conversion? i have a 226 i would like to do this to. i copied the parts list. would like to know were you downloaded the guide. given that you have completed your project, any help on this would be great.....


----------



## pooizle (Feb 11, 2015)

hey this guy hasnt been on in about 4 years but can anybody whose still on the forum I'm new to forums but am not new to firearms at all I'm looking to do this exact conversion can anyone help me?


----------

